# Mobile Auto Detailer



## DETAILER

<div style="text-align: left;">Professional Mobile Detailing at your home or office.Washing,waxing,paint correction and more..15 yrs Experience serving Pensacola since 2003 Call or p.m me..850.777.6291 Wash,,wax or sealer & Vac $70 most cars....Hand Wash&Vac $35 Cars Trucks $45**850.777.6291 Thanks Chris


----------



## DETAILER

Exterior Detail Hand Wash,Clay bar to remove any paint contaminants( very important step alloys sealer to bond to your paint),Minor Scratch and oxidation removal and sealer applied for lasting protection all trim ,wheel wells,and tires dressed.I use all Meguiars Paint Care Products...$110 most cars..PFF MEMBERS ONLY


----------



## DETAILER

bump


----------



## DETAILER

bump


----------



## ?MEGA

black X5 for $110?


----------



## DETAILER

Sure..Hand wash,clay,polish,sealer...


----------



## 16BAMA

Please check your email.


----------



## ?MEGA

my PMs were not working then showing overfilled, sorry i didnt get back with you. I am ready when you are. call me at 2558383 and we can set it up. .thanks


----------



## GrouperTrooper

Hi,
My wife's 2002 Tahoe (Black) needs your service. I just had it washed and waxed at Waterworx in Gulf Breeze and they did a really nasty job. I live in Navarre but can bring the truck to my store in Gulf Breeze if that's more convenient for you. Please let me know.
Thanks,
Wally


----------



## ?MEGA

bump if i cant pay to have it done that means i have to do it- 0 free time!


----------



## ?MEGA

Thanks for doing a great job. :thumbup:


----------



## BeachRat

DETAILER said:


> <div style="text-align: left;">Professional Mobile Detailing at your home or office.Washing,waxing,paint correction and more..15 yrs Experience serving Pensacola since 2003 Call or p.m me..850.777.6291 Wash,,wax or sealer & Vac $70 most cars....Hand Wash&Vac $35 Cars Trucks $45**850.777.6291 Thanks Chris


Do you come to the Fort Walton area on weekends ?


----------



## DETAILER

BeachRat said:


> Do you come to the Fort Walton area on weekends ?


I could make it to Fort Walton for a Full Detail or 2 or more Wash/waxes..Will be out of town thrusday-monday..Thanks Chris 777.6291


----------



## GrouperTrooper

I've sent you a pm and I've posted an inquiry to have my wife's Tahoe detailed...no answer from you. What's up?


----------



## DETAILER

P.M,s answered and Emails sent.Thanks Chris 850.777.6291


----------



## DETAILER

*Headlight Restoration YELLOW or DULL Headlights??*

Headlight Restoration starting 65.00 most cars..Call Auto Shine @850.777.6291 ....Thanks Chris


----------



## GrouperTrooper

*Re-schedule*

Chris,
Can you detail my wife's Tahoe sometime next week? I can bring it to my store on any day you want.
Thanks,
Wally


----------



## DETAILER

GrouperTrooper said:


> Chris,
> Can you detail my wife's Tahoe sometime next week? I can bring it to my store on any day you want.
> Thanks,
> Wally


I,am booked until Wednesday?If that is good for you I can be there 9:30-10:00,I should still have the address and your number.Thanks Chris


----------



## GrouperTrooper

*Tahoe Detail*

Chris,
I'll bring the truck to the store wednesday. A.R.C. Music & Sound, next to Hungry Howie's on US 98 & Oriole Beach Rd. 
Thanks,
Wally


----------



## GrouperTrooper

Chris,
Thanks for the excellent job...my wife was very happy to see her baby shining like new again. I'll contact you in a week or two to do my car.


----------



## DETAILER

GrouperTrooper said:


> Chris,
> Thanks for the excellent job...my wife was very happy to see her baby shining like new again. I'll contact you in a week or two to do my car.


Thanks Wally!!


----------



## Mikvi

Still in business? I need my car detailed.


----------

